# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si behet Salca e Kosit, xaxiqe?

## Çufo_ Çufo

A na ndihmoni nje cike te rikrijome ca ushqime shqiptare ketu an Amerike?
Pyetjta 1: Si behet salca a kosit? Vetem sa kullohet kosi ne nje cope?
Petja 2: A ka ndonje ndonje recete per xaxiqe? Si i bejme ne ne Shqiperi, jo recete greke?

Falenderit per ndihmen,

----------


## Almida

kos i kulluar mire, pak kripe vaj ulliri, kastravec i prere holle,, 2 thelpinj hudhra dhe pak majdanos persiper per dekor.ketu ne greqi i hedhin dhe nje barishte tjeter ''anitho'' quhet.
ju befte mire!!!!

----------


## brooklyn2007

> kos i kulluar mire, pak kripe vaj ulliri, kastravec i prere holle,, 2 thelpinj hudhra dhe pak majdanos persiper per dekor.ketu ne greqi i hedhin dhe nje barishte tjeter ''anitho'' quhet.
> ju befte mire!!!!



Te lutem pak me teper detaje se na jepet per te gatuar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

> A na ndihmoni nje cike te rikrijome ca ushqime shqiptare ketu an Amerike?
> Pyetjta 1: Si behet salca a kosit? Vetem sa kullohet kosi ne nje cope?
> Petja 2: A ka ndonje ndonje recete per xaxiqe? Si i bejme ne ne Shqiperi, jo recete greke?
> 
> Falenderit per ndihmen,


Vdes per Salce Kosi.


Mami im e pregatit keshtu:

Kos 
Hudhra
Sallator
Pak kripe..& Piper.

E edhe ne nje pjate.
Hidhe pak vaje ulliri 'piper te kuq'dhe Ullinj.


Ps:
Te befte mire bre.

----------


## Endless

Ok merr nje laps dhe sheno!

Marrim Cufo Cufon e grim,i hedhim pak Almida me perberje barishteje anitho,i hedhim nje cik 'kuriozitet per guzhinen', Brooklyn,dhe ne fund pak piper te kuq selineje persiper per dekor lol


(Thjeshte shaka mos u panikoni  :i qetë: )

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Ok merr nje laps dhe sheno!
> 
> Marrim Cufo Cufon e grim,i hedhim pak Almida me perberje barishteje anitho,i hedhim nje cik 'kuriozitet per guzhinen', Brooklyn,dhe ne fund pak piper te kuq selineje persiper per dekor lol
> 
> 
> (Thjeshte shaka mos u panikoni )


End(less) of the story. :Lulja3:

----------


## Lioness

C'xaxiqe mo?  Tarator i trashe ene mbledh mendjen  :ngerdheshje: .

E hollonim ne kohen e mehrumit nga halli se jo nga qejfi  :pa dhembe:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> C'xaxiqe mo?  Tarator i trashe ene mbledh mendjen
> 
> E hollonim ne kohen e mehrumit nga halli se jo nga qejfi


C'na kujtove kohen e "komandantit legjendar". Erdhi nje kohe qe as kosi nuk zihej me  :buzeqeshje:  E pije qymeshtin zere sikur pije uje te dukej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

> C'na kujtove kohen e "komandantit legjendar". Erdhi nje kohe qe as kosi nuk zihej me E pije qymeshtin zere sikur pije uje te dukej


Tallu me kumandantin legjendar ti, tallu, po mua tert s'ma ben syri nga "0% milk" i ketyre llogoreve ketu  :ngerdheshje: .  Na sterviti mire per cdo situate  :pa dhembe: .

----------


## _Candy_

booooooooooooooo sa me ka vajt mendja per salce kosi

----------


## drague

> kos i kulluar mire, pak kripe vaj ulliri, kastravec i prere holle,, 2 thelpinj hudhra dhe pak majdanos persiper per dekor.ketu ne greqi i hedhin dhe nje barishte tjeter ''anitho'' quhet.
> ju befte mire!!!!


zogu ky eshte tarator jo salce kosi :Lulja3:

----------


## bebushja

salca e kosit behet kollaj fare kos i kulluar mire ,krip do me shum se normalja,hudhra te shtypura jo te grira(se di ndryshimin qe kane mes te grires dhe te shtypures,por nocja ime thote se duhet e shtypur hudhra per salc kosi) ,vaj ulliri  ,ka qe i vene ullinj jeshil dhe nje dege majdanozi per zbukurim pjate.

----------


## drague

> salca e kosit behet kollaj fare kos i kulluar mire ,krip do me shum se normalja,hudhra te shtypura jo te grira(se di ndryshimin qe kane mes te grires dhe te shtypures,por nocja ime thote se duhet e shtypur hudhra per salc kosi) ,vaj ulliri  ,ka qe i vene ullinj jeshil dhe nje dege majdanozi per zbukurim pjate.


Me mire do ishte te shtypen dhe pastaj te grihen hudhrat.
mund ti hidhet dhe pak piper i kuq(pluhur).
ps.ajo erza qe e permendi nji me siper quhet koper(aneto). :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Çufo_ Çufo

> Ok merr nje laps dhe sheno!
> 
> Marrim Cufo Cufon e grim,i hedhim pak Almida me perberje barishteje anitho,i hedhim nje cik 'kuriozitet per guzhinen', Brooklyn,dhe ne fund pak piper te kuq selineje persiper per dekor lol
> 
> 
> (Thjeshte shaka mos u panikoni )


Jo Jo Jo
Une kam shije me te mire i pjekur jo i grire   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Çufo_ Çufo

Falemnderit per idete a ndryshme. Kam dy dyte qe sa u ktheva nga Shqiperia dhe akoma po me leshin lend goja nga gjithe ato ushqime te mire.

----------


## Çufo_ Çufo

> kos i kulluar mire, pak kripe vaj ulliri, kastravec i prere holle,, 2 thelpinj hudhra dhe pak majdanos persiper per dekor.ketu ne greqi i hedhin dhe nje barishte tjeter ''anitho'' quhet.
> ju befte mire!!!!


E provova dhe doli e mire. E vetma gje, kujdes me 2 thelpinjet e hudhrave se mund te jene shume. S'me ka mare njeri m'sysh per 2 dite   :llafazan: 

Çufo

----------


## INFINITY©

> Falemnderit per idete a ndryshme. Kam dy dyte qe sa u ktheva nga Shqiperia dhe akoma po *me leshin lend goja* nga gjithe ato ushqime te mire.





> E provova dhe doli e mire. E vetma gje, kujdes me 2 thelpinjet e hudhrave se mund te jene shume. *S'me ka mare njeri m'sysh per 2 dite* 
> 
> Çufo


*Cufo,

Je i sigurte qe arsyeja qe s'te ka marr njeri me sysh eshte ndoshta leshi qe te ka lend goja?!   Ose ndoshta sepse s'kane ca te hane m'sysh 

Hope you had a great time there!*

----------

